# Stahls’ ID Direct™ Offers Custom Split-Front Appliqué



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Spring sports are just around the corner. Split-front baseball jerseys are always in high demand but decorating them doesn’t have to be time consuming and costly. Stahls’ ID Direct™ simplifies Split Front appliqués through the “Standard” category on their online designer, Any Word Any Way™. A printable preview allows you to show customers design ideas, making it easier and faster to close sales. Most orders ship same day.

Go online to stahls.com/awaw and start your design. Select the “Standard” category then type your text and select the font style and size. Next choose a foreground and one or two background colors. Choose from solid-color PolyTWILL™ , heat transfer materials such as Thermo-FILM® and Thermo-GRIP®, Boxercraft® plaids and prints, or glittering metallic appliqué fabrics. Choose to add more character to your design by adding a tail with a name drop.

For more information, visit stahls.com/awaw

Stahls’ ID Direct™ is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ ID Direct™ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ ID Direct™ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to StahlsID.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected] same day.


----------

